# whats everyones reptile nightmares?????



## faunafreak (Mar 6, 2008)

Mine would be an IBD, especially now that a large portion of my reptiles are boids now.


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

mine is my new super dwarf boa getting out through the gaps in the vents hes 9mts old but still fitts in a match box


----------



## faunafreak (Mar 6, 2008)

ratking said:


> mine is my new super dwarf boa getting out through the gaps in the vents hes 9mts old but still fitts in a match box


I dont know much about dwarf boas but I assume thats normal size? what species is it exactly?


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

not normal i have a 6 mth old boa thats 3ft where as this little guy is only about 10 inchs max.its a super dwarf bci


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

My nightmare would be having to give up my collection for any reason. It happened to me a few years back and I still wonder how some of my old snakes are getting on. IBD would be a close second or any disease that wipes snakes out so quickly, imagine if a new one reared it ugly head and couldnt be stopped or spotted easily :gasp: The nightmares start.


----------



## faunafreak (Mar 6, 2008)

ratking said:


> not normal i have a 6 mth old boa thats 3ft where as this little guy is only about 10 inchs max.its a super dwarf bci


 Oh ok. Is it ill or just not growing or somthing or was it bred to be so small? Sorry i really have no idea!


----------



## chris09abson (Mar 20, 2009)

*my trantula*

myn has to be it was a dark night and i woke up with.......




my chillie rose on my bed aghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


lol

it had escaped in the day and i looked for it all day


----------



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

Mine is a fire, especially if it was in the room and i couldn't get to them. But even if it wasn't ive got so many id have to choose what to save and i wouldn't want to make that decision.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

well i keep alot of salamanders that need cool temps so either very sudden heat or a cytrid fungus outbreak


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

I giant lizard, as big as a lion with 5 heads that could spit fire!

: victory:


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

amber_gekko said:


> Mine is a fire, especially if it was in the room and i couldn't get to them. But even if it wasn't ive got so many id have to choose what to save and i wouldn't want to make that decision.


oh god that would be terrible D=
thats gotta be mine too!


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Mines the inevitable that will happen one day, when they pass awy I know its gonna kill me too :censor:


----------

